# tftp server - downloaded files log & server_args ?



## jenaniston (Jan 20, 2010)

This could be easy for an expert . . .

Now that I have client MAC and can declare a fixed IP address,
from snort and tcpdump I can tell diskless laptop client is asking for the boot file . . . 
although not getting it yet (? if gateway IP is not set right yet)
but is there a way to log files that actually _really_ get downloaded from the tftp server ?

Also, the *server_args -s* /tftpboot  sets the directory . . . 
anywhere to find info on other options *-c -l -v* that I have seen but google doesn't get much yet. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

jenaniston said:
			
		

> anywhere to find info on other options *-c -l -v* that I have seen but google doesn't get much yet.


Try the tftpd(8) man page.


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 20, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> . . . tftpd(8) . . .



Dank U zeer . . . I was google searching under *server_args*.

This could be my missing option :
*-u* _user_
	     Switch credentials to user (*default ``nobody''*) when the -s option is used.
  The user must be specified by name, not a numeric UID.


----------

